# Wrist Watches



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Just wondering, if any of you wear wrist watches when doing electrical work. I always buy a cheap Timex watch which lasts for 1-2 years. However lately, the bands seem to wear out a lot quicker and way before the watch or battery dies. 
I usually get one with a leather band. One problem is they begin to "stink" if you tend to sweat a lot. If you wash the band it seems to deteriorate them quicker.
I thought about getting one with a metal band but thought that might not be such a good idea around electrical work. I don't even wear my ring when working for fear of hitting it on something live or just snagging it on something and ripping my finger off.

If you wear a watch, what kind do you wear? Metal, leather, or plastic band?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Back before cell phones, I wore a watch on a leather band. Since I got a cell phone, my Timex has corroded away.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't were watches. I use my phone as a watch. Not sure I'd want to wear a watch in a live panel. However I wear my wedding ring so what do I know? Lol.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I wear a few watches depending on the job.

I have a Rolex Milgauss when doing antenna work, a seiko monster(orange), a casio gshock when **** gets really dirty, and when meeting with important people, a panerai 005, rolex dssd, or a panerai 036. 


Watches are a hobby.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

My beeper has a built in clock....


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

I carry a pocket watch that I wear on a fob and put into my watch pocket.

In some settings ( bakeries, breweries and coffee processing plants ) they do not want you to wear watches.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> Just wondering, if any of you wear wrist watches when doing electrical work. I always buy a cheap Timex watch which lasts for 1-2 years. However lately, the bands seem to wear out a lot quicker and way before the watch or battery dies.
> I usually get one with a leather band. One problem is they begin to "stink" if you tend to sweat a lot. If you wash the band it seems to deteriorate them quicker.
> I thought about getting one with a metal band but thought that might not be such a good idea around electrical work. I don't even wear my ring when working for fear of hitting it on something live or just snagging it on something and ripping my finger off.
> 
> If you wear a watch, what kind do you wear? Metal, leather, or plastic band?


:laughing:
......I only take my watch off at night.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I had to buy a watch recently, I broke my old casio and since Im working in secure locations Im not allowed a mobile phone. Went with this Seiko Military Automatic, cant complain about anything for the price.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chewy said:


> I had to buy a watch recently, I broke my old casio and since Im working in secure locations Im not allowed a mobile phone. Went with this Seiko Military Automatic, cant complain about anything for the price.


All you have to do is set it for the right day....:whistling2::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't wear watches or jewelry of any kind while doing electrical work. That includes my wedding ring. Safety first.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

B4T said:


> My beeper has a built in clock....


Analog clock...:laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> I don't wear watches or jewelry of any kind while doing electrical work. That includes my wedding ring. Safety first.


I thought "you" and all on here work de-nergized at all times per osha ??


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I thought "you" and all on here work de-nergized at all times per osha ??


Yes but, I don't wear jewelry to work.:thumbup:


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

mikeh32 said:


> I wear a few watches depending on the job.
> 
> I have a Rolex Milgauss when doing antenna work, a seiko monster(orange), a casio gshock when **** gets really dirty, and when meeting with important people, a panerai 005, rolex dssd, or a panerai 036.
> 
> Watches are a hobby.


Very nice collection. I just started mine with the Breitling Bentley. And I'm not sure which Patek Phillipe it is but I got an awesome deal from my Jewler on one.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Hearing about a guy getting his wedding band welded to a live 600v busbar once was enough for me. I don't wear any watches, rings or chains at work. Off hours, I have a brown Diesel, a white Lacoste, a beat-up but awesome Citizen Eco-Drive and a Tissot for formal occasions.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

My watch is in my pocket when Im working on ladders or around heavy equipment.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

chewy said:


> ...Cant complain about anything for the price.


I'd damn sure complain: It looks like it's cutting off the circulation in your hand. It's a timepiece, not a blood-pressure cuff. :jester:

-John


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Big John said:


> I'd damn sure complain: It looks like it's cutting off the circulation in your hand. It's a timepiece, not a blood-pressure cuff. :jester:
> 
> -John


Its on tourqanet duty, last night I was holding a hole saw and thought it would be a good idea to use the pilot bit to work out the drywall plug... the hole saw threaded back on to the arbor and away she went. :laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

chewy said:


> I had to buy a watch recently, I broke my old casio and since Im working in secure locations Im not allowed a mobile phone. Went with this Seiko Military Automatic, cant complain about anything for the price.


 
(I had to buy a watch recently).





AWWW ! Did Mickey's tail fall off ? 

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a Timex Ironman that I've had for....something like 8 years. 

It's got a cloth velcro band that I replace about once a year. 

Simple, (mostly) non-conductive, and for the price, I've been very happy with it.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> :laughing:
> ......I only take my watch off at night.


Harry, it's later than it's ever been, it's 14 o'clock on your watch!:whistling2::laughing:



TooFarFromFenway said:


> I have a Timex Ironman that I've had for....something like 8 years.
> 
> It's got a cloth velcro band that I replace about once a year.
> 
> Simple, (mostly) non-conductive, and for the price, I've been very happy with it.


That's usually what I buy, the Ironman. Seems it looses a few seconds along though. I tried the velcro bands and don't like them much.

Also tried the cell phone but still kept looking at my wrist.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a couple nice ones for going out/ traveling..Boliva/Hamilton...and I have 3 cheapos for work...1 is casio 2 timexs....I MUST have my watch on...IDK always wear it...and I wear my wedding ring too....not the right thing.....but I wear my gloves alot!!


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I only do low voltage work, so its not much a risk to me. 

Though when working on towers, i am near some stuff that will mess up any of my automatic movement watches, which is why i wear a rolex milgauss. It has a faraday cage in it, and pretty bad ass. 

i do get **** given to me for it, but i buy my watches to wear, not sit in a box.


for those of you looking for a great watch, that holds up to anything. 

look at casio gshocks. they are one of the toughest watches you can get for cheap. they come in solar power, and battery. they have all sorts of variety, and are amazing


----------



## ptcrtn (Mar 14, 2011)

I used a belt loop watch


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> :laughing:
> ......I only take my watch off at night.


I wear a G Shock just like that, full stainless band. 

I only take it off before I weld, put on my insulating gloves or if I'm putting on nitrile gloves to work on something nasty, can't be getting waste water on it :laughing:.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> That's usually what I buy, the Ironman. Seems it looses a few seconds along though. I tried the velcro bands and don't like them much.
> 
> Also tried the cell phone but still kept looking at my wrist.
> 
> Harry, it's later than it's ever been, it's 14 o'clock on your watch!:whistling2::laughing:


Now it's 21 O'clock..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I have worn a watch since I was 10, today my watch of choice is the Timex Ironman, last about 2 years


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I wear a G Shock just like that, full stainless band.
> 
> I only take it off before I weld, put on my insulating gloves or if I'm putting on nitrile gloves to work on something nasty, can't be getting waste water on it :laughing:.


Yup does yours pick up the atomic clock and charge it's self in the sun?..:laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Time*

Time is irrelavent


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

Cletis said:


> Time is irrelavent


Time keeps on slippin?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Time is irrelavent


I Said that to my last boss that said I was a slow poke..

He Fired me...:laughing:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> Just wondering, if any of you wear wrist watches when doing electrical work. I always buy a cheap Timex watch which lasts for 1-2 years. However lately, the bands seem to wear out a lot quicker and way before the watch or battery dies.
> I usually get one with a leather band. One problem is they begin to "stink" if you tend to sweat a lot. If you wash the band it seems to deteriorate them quicker.
> I thought about getting one with a metal band but thought that might not be such a good idea around electrical work. I don't even wear my ring when working for fear of hitting it on something live or just snagging it on something and ripping my finger off.
> 
> If you wear a watch, what kind do you wear? Metal, leather, or plastic band?


Casio Gshock. Can't wear metal by rule in my company.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> I don't wear watches or jewelry of any kind while doing electrical work. That includes my wedding ring. Safety first.


This is how I work too, and I have quite a few watches, but safety over style anyway. Plus my cell phones time is always right on dead nuts.


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> I don't wear watches or jewelry of any kind while doing electrical work. That includes my wedding ring. Safety first.


Most people know they can get rings caught in machinery, but they don't think about it when they jump down out of a lift, etc.

For some good stories (and even better pics!), google ring finger caught or something similar; everything from stripped skin to whole finger pulled off.

I wear a plastic watch band (as in $4 from WM). Toward the watch it has big vent holes almost the width of the band; I clip them a little more and it doesn't take much force to break that should it get caught. Last about 2-3 years each. Perhaps not the ultimate in safety, but good enough for me.



brian john said:


> I have worn a watch since I was 10, today my watch of choice is the Timex Ironman, last about 2 years


Hmm. I abuse the crap out my Timex Expedition; only time I take it off is for a shower. Well over a decade on the last one and only the second battery. Was still going strong but extremely scratched, and buttons real hard to push, so I just got a NOS one off the fleabay a while back.



HARRY304E said:


> Now it's 21 O'clock..


I hate 12 hour time worse than the collective hate of ET against blue carlons, SE, and 'coat combined (and recently, clet**is polls :w00t.
If I were president of the world, it would run 24 hour time, GMT only. .......among a host of other things :laughing:



mikeh32 said:


> Though when working on towers, i am near some stuff that will mess up any of my automatic movement watches, which is why i wear a rolex milgauss. It has a faraday cage in it, and pretty bad ass.


Cool. Anybody know somebody who stops analog watches?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

etb said:


> I hate 12 hour time worse than the collective hate of ET against blue carlons, SE, and 'coat combined (and recently, clet**is polls :w00t.
> If I were president of the world, it would run 24 hour time, GMT only. .......among a host of other things :laughing:
> 
> 
> ...


At the tone, 5 hours 16 minutes GMT..............:thumbup:


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> At the tone, 5 hours 16 minutes GMT..............:thumbup:


Gotta love it!! Except now they say coordinated universal time, but same diff.

I also get my fix from listening to BBC world service. Since they don't do shortwave in US anymore, can stream on computer. They still say GMT, probably out of national pride.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

etb said:


> I hate 12 hour time worse than the collective hate of ET against blue carlons, SE, and 'coat combined (and recently, clet**is polls :w00t.
> If I were president of the world, it would run 24 hour time, GMT only. .......among a host of other things :laughing:
> 
> 
> ...


Way back in 8th grade my math teacher thought us the 24 hour time format,The lesson was about thinking mathematically he pointed out that at 12 O'clock noon,That it was known as The /12-hour_clock"after midday" PM)But in fact it is not 12 hours Post meridiem,,,Because One Hour before it is 11 hours Anti meridiem..

So I don't use or speak in the 12 hour clock unless I have too ,I think it is the dumbest thing we are doing to our selves.:blink::blink:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

etb said:


> Gotta love it!! Except now they say coordinated universal time, but same diff.
> 
> I also get my fix from listening to BBC world service. Since they don't do shortwave in US anymore, can stream on computer. They still say GMT, probably out of national pride.


They broadcast on Shortwave radio and Shortwave radio is world wide so they set the schedule By GMT ( coordinated universal time, ) You can tune into Short wave frequency 5000 and hear UTC (coordinated universal time) on the atomic clock in fort Collins Colorado .,Or Short wave frequency 3330 in Canada Both Are tied into the Atomic clock Which is only in the 24 hour format...:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> They broadcast on Shortwave radio and Shortwave radio is world wide so they set the schedule By GMT ( coordinated universal time, ) You can tune into Short wave frequency 5000 and hear UTC (coordinated universal time) on the atomic clock in fort Collins Colorado .,Or Short wave frequency 3330 in Canada Both Are tied into the Atomic clock Which is only in the 24 hour format...:thumbup::laughing:


Yeah I used to listen in before I had a radio-controlled clock, cell phone, or PC with internet. The good ole days, I like to think.

What I'd really like is a 24hr analog watch for dress up. Most common ones have 00 at the top. But I view the day starting at 00 to be the bottom, so I want one with 12 on top (high noon, if you will). However those are the most rare and expensive ones...










If I ever get back into an office job, I'll begin the search in earnest. Until then, not a priority given the cost. :icon_cry:


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Way back in 8th grade my math teacher thought us the 24 hour time format,The lesson was about thinking mathematically he pointed out that at 12 O'clock noon,That it was known as The /12-hour_clock"after midday" PM)But in fact it is not 12 hours Post meridiem,,,Because One Hour before it is 11 hours post meridiem..
> 
> So I don't use or speak in the 12 hour clock unless I have too ,I think it is the dumbest thing we are doing to our selves.:blink::blink:


It is truly dumb. It's like the SI system. Conversion (at least most of the way, like CA and UK) will happen eventually. If they would have just pushed it through decades ago instead of backing off, all future generations would have an easier life. So now instead of bothering a small population and incurring a small financial setback, they'll bother many times as many people and lose that much more money.

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/senior_year

Around 1st grade my analog watch crapped out and I inherited a used casio and found it had 24 hour time. I had trouble counting hours across noon, so that helped out a lot. Even well into my adult life I couldn't remember whether 12am was midnight or noon.

My difficulties with 12hour time has gotten better over the years, but I still get mixed up sometimes. A lot of work I used to do was at all odd hours of the day; got really tired of asking people whether they really meant 3am or 3pm. Trying to figure out timezones for flights and phone calls, time logging, and programming is a PITA with am/pm. :furious:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I own a nice watch from my Dad, have not had it out of the box since I got it when he passed away. I have not worn a watch for at least 30 years.

No rings, no necklaces, no watches, all of that stuff is just a bother to me and items like Rolexs just seem stupid. What a waste of money. When I see a guy with an overly expensive watch or other jewelry I laugh to myself and think 'Pretty boy'.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

When I can't carry my cell I have a cheap plastic Casio. 
I have a real nice Bolivia that I bought back in 81 at a navy exchange. It was $500 and I tagged a shipboard hatch with it and the face twisted a tiny bit. Can only see 1/2 the date. LoL
Other then that I like pocket watches when I'm not at work.


----------



## Ninety (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a watch my father gave me awhile back. I don't wear any wrist watches though.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I own a nice watch from my Dad, have not had it out of the box since I got it when he passed away. I have not worn a watch for at least 30 years.
> 
> No rings, no necklaces, no watches, all of that stuff is just a bother to me and items like Rolexs just seem stupid. What a waste of money. When I see a guy with an overly expensive watch or other jewelry I laugh to myself and think* 'Pretty boy'*.



The same guy sees you and thinks "thug wanna be"... :laughing:

But I agree on the jewelry thing.. don't need it... don't want it.....


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

BBQ said:


> I own a nice watch from my Dad, have not had it out of the box since I got it when he passed away. I have not worn a watch for at least 30 years.
> 
> No rings, no necklaces, no watches, all of that stuff is just a bother to me and items like Rolexs just seem stupid. What a waste of money. When I see a guy with an overly expensive watch or other jewelry I laugh to myself and think 'Pretty boy'.


What you meant to say was "when I see a guy with an overly expensive watch or other jewelry I SIGH to myself and think 'I hate my life'". Stop worrying about what other people have


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I own a nice watch from my Dad, have not had it out of the box since I got it when he passed away. I have not worn a watch for at least 30 years.
> 
> No rings, no necklaces, no watches, all of that stuff is just a bother to me and items like Rolexs just seem stupid. What a waste of money. When I see a guy with an overly expensive watch or other jewelry I laugh to myself and think 'Pretty boy'.


Well it's nice to have some nice watches for taking the wife out for dinner, mainly special occasions. I have some nice ones but bought most of them before I was in the trade. Probably wouldn't have bought as many of them if I knew I could hardly ever wear em. I have a Breitling, a tag, a bulova, a seiko, citizen, Swiss army, Elgin, Callaway, and a G-Shock. I think that's all of em.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I own a nice watch from my Dad, have not had it out of the box since I got it when he passed away. I have not worn a watch for at least 30 years.
> 
> No rings, no necklaces, no watches, all of that stuff is just a bother to me and items like Rolexs just seem stupid. What a waste of money. When I see a guy with an overly expensive watch or other jewelry I laugh to myself and think 'Pretty boy'.


Man I'm in total agreement on this one, though for some it's simply a case of having more money than they know what to do with...

....kinda wish I had that problem :laughing:


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Chris1971 said:


> Yes but, I don't wear jewelry to work.:thumbup:


Only when he goes to night clubs :001_huh:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I haven't worn a watch since I got a pager in 1989. Then I dumped the pager in 1994 and got a cell phone. 

The main reasons I dumped it is they always made my wrist smell and people who wear watches can look foolish real easy. You look down and take a peek at your watch. A stranger comes up and asks for the time. You have no idea and have to look again.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

TattooMan said:


> What you meant to say was "when I see a guy with an overly expensive watch or other jewelry I SIGH to myself and think 'I hate my life'". Stop worrying about what other people have


No that is not what i think and i do not worry about it.

It does amuse me though.:thumbsup:


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

I never where watches thats what i have a phone for , and they get annoying


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

In the olden days I could NEVER get a watch that would last more than a couple months. I assumed that the work was to physical.

Since my first beeper in '82, I haven't needed a watch.


Damn..............30 years ago.


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

220/221 said:


> In the olden days I could NEVER get a watch that would last more than a couple months. I assumed that the work was to physical.
> 
> Since my first beeper in '82, I haven't needed a watch.
> 
> Damn..............30 years ago.


Beeper .. Man how time flys


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

wireman64 said:


> Beeper .. Man how time flys


Time tested 100% reliable technology that never finds a "dead zone"... :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

The last time I saw a beeper was the guy in the movie "Hangover". Lol


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I own a nice watch from my Dad, have not had it out of the box since I got it when he passed away. I have not worn a watch for at least 30 years.
> 
> No rings, no necklaces, no watches, all of that stuff is just a bother to me and items like Rolexs just seem stupid. What a waste of money. When I see a guy with an overly expensive watch or other jewelry I laugh to myself and think 'Pretty boy'.


I have a friend that got a Rolex in 1947. It cost his Dad $800.00 for his Graduation present. Recently a same model of the watch sold for about $135,000.00, Buys a pretty butch pick up. No Timex would have offered that appreciation in value.

A woman wears a $10,000 ring and you think a $4000.00 watch is over the top? At least the watch has a utile purpose. Heck a lot of engegement rings cost more than a Rolex

I have an OMEGA that I paid a wad for. Clean it every 7 years and sell it for what I paid for it in 30 years. True I can throw a lot of timexes away and never spend what I paid but how many timexes can you sell 30 years later for what you paid? Plus besides my wedding ring it is the only jewelry I own.

Of course anything more than a civic is a waste of money and anyone drivinga caddilac is a poseur. You see how quickly a personal choice becomes a contest for what you don't need.

Lets face it almost all luxury goods are more than we need, but why if I can afford it should I stick to what you think is an appropriate or take you label for it. You see you have gravely offended me by calling me a "pretty Boy" In fact that appelation in the correct environment would set us to fisticuffs.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

You'd want to wup a fellow for calling you pretty for wearing an Omega? Oh what a world I live in. Harden the f##k up. What would you guys do ? Hit each other with man bags? 

Sorry dude I don't mean it personal. It's just how I see some things.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Mshea said:


> You see you have gravely offended me by calling me a "pretty Boy"


I am not sure if you are joking or not. :blink:

Either way I am entitled to my opinion, when I see a man with expensive jewelry I _think_ 'pretty boy' I don't _say it_ unless they are a buddy and I might tell them to put on some make up too. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I am not sure if you are joking or not. :blink:
> 
> Either way I am entitled to my opinion, when I see a man with expensive jewelry I _think_ 'pretty boy' I don't _say it_ unless they are a buddy and I might tell them to put on some make up too. :laughing:


The makeup is a stretch... I would go with the hair spray or moose..:laughing:


----------



## P-Electrician (Aug 2, 2012)

Timex Expedition, Can't have mobile phone at work


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Did anybody ever have a Swatch?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

P-Electrician said:


> Timex Expedition, Can't have mobile phone at work


Why can't you have a phone at work?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I just bought one of these, hasn't arrived yet. I don't have to worry about contact with live parts any more, but this is all plastic anyway (although it looks like metal). I got it just because I thought it looked cool. When I get it, if it looks dorky on my wrist, I'll give it to someone as a gift!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JRaef said:


> I just bought one of these, hasn't arrived yet. I don't have to worry about contact with live parts any more, but this is all plastic anyway (although it looks like metal). I got it just because I thought it looked cool. When I get it, if it looks dorky on my wrist, I'll give it to someone as a gift!


That's like Re-gifting at someones Birthday.....:laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hacks wear wrist waches while doing electrical work.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

chewy said:


> Did anybody ever have a Swatch?


When I did do more live work, I bought a Swatch 'Skin' model. Very thin, all plastic, even the back. Looked a little too effeminate for me for every day, but I only wore it for work when I knew I was going into a panel. Worked fine, but the face got scratched really easily and I had to replace the band a lot because it would crack.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Does anyone care what time it is?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

chewy said:


> Did anybody ever have a Swatch?


I did


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

JRaef said:


> When I did do more live work, I bought a Swatch 'Skin' model. Very thin, all plastic, even the back. Looked a little too effeminate for me for every day, but I only wore it for work when I knew I was going into a panel. Worked fine, but the face got scratched really easily and I had to replace the band a lot because it would crack.


I didnt know they made adult watches, when we were kids Mum and Dad bought us all Swatches at the jewelery store, I thought my blue one was the coolest thing ever even though I couldnt tell the time on it.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

nolabama said:


> I did


:no:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

JRaef said:


> I just bought one of these, hasn't arrived yet. I don't have to worry about contact with live parts any more, but this is all plastic anyway (although it looks like metal). I got it just because I thought it looked cool. When I get it, if it looks dorky on my wrist, I'll give it to someone as a gift!


you better go ahead and get the wrapping paper out:laughing:


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

brian john said:


> I have worn a watch since I was 10, today my watch of choice is the Timex Ironman, last about 2 years


Is this the one? 

http://www.google.com/shopping/prod...=X&ei=M7h8UJjDOIO09QT8g4DQCA&ved=0CI0BEPICMA0

I've worn the same watch since....about 15 years. Bought 2 new ones in that time.


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

chewy said:


> I didnt know they made adult watches, when we were kids Mum and Dad bought us all Swatches at the jewelery store, I thought my blue one was the coolest thing ever even though I couldnt tell the time on it.


There's a Swatch store in the Mall of America. I was kinda surprised that they were still around.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

Swatches are nice, they have some interesting designs. My brother has a nice swatch. I have always liked swatch but its hard to find a plain looking one that's more simple looking. But they are a good quality watch for the money.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Every time I look at my wrist watch, it's always a hair past a freckle. :whistling2:
Maybe my battery is old?:laughing:


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Wtf is a swatch?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

jimmy21 said:


> Wtf is a swatch?


Don't get out much, huh?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Why can't you have a phone at work?


A lot of places don't allow them becuse of security reasons.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

BBQ said:


> A lot of places don't allow them becuse of security reasons.


I've been to a number of plants where the rule is no cameras, including phone cameras. But of course there are very few phones now that don't have cameras, so effectively, no phones.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> A lot of places don't allow them becuse of security reasons.


Yeah that's true, I remember working at Hanscom air-force base in 2001 and in some of the labs they would lock them all up before we could go in and do the work and if you did not have the right clearance they would not let you in at all..some of those guys had to go home...:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JRaef said:


> I've been to a number of plants where the rule is no cameras, including phone cameras. But of course there are very few phones now that don't have cameras, so effectively, no phones.


My wife still has a Nextel flip phone with no camera It is almost 10 years old..:laughing:


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I am not sure if you are joking or not. :blink:
> 
> Either way I am entitled to my opinion, when I see a man with expensive jewelry I _think_ 'pretty boy' I don't _say it_ unless they are a buddy and I might tell them to put on some make up too. :laughing:


A little joking a little serious. :whistling2:


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> My wife still has a Nextel flip phone with no camera It is almost 10 years old..:laughing:


I wish I still had one of those. I despise my smart phone. Its been warrantied 3 times in 2 years. Every time I tell the cell people I just want a flip phone that makes and takes calls I get blank stares


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Work phone. Samsung Verizon carries it.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

nolabama said:


> Work phone. Samsung Verizon carries it.


I used to have something like that. I think it was called the quantico by motorola. Thing was a workhorse


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't wear a watch, ring (single), or necklace at work. Even if it's not conductive, it could still get snagged on something. Just not work the risk. My coworker has been wearing a watch to work for 39 years, as well as his wedding ring. He's never had a problem.

If I would ever get a wedding ring I'd probably go the route of my brother and get a tungsten one.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

That's a nice watch..


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

thoenew said:


> Even if it's not conductive, it could still get snagged on something. Just not work the risk.


 
I would never wear a ring at work.


Seeing a finger circumsized is an ugly sight.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

thoenew said:


> I don't wear a watch, ring (single), or necklace at work. Even if it's not conductive, it could still get snagged on something. Just not work the risk. My coworker has been wearing a watch to work for 39 years, as well as his wedding ring. He's never had a problem.
> 
> If I would ever get a wedding ring I'd probably go the route of my brother and get a tungsten one.


just remember, they do not cut off like a normal ring


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> just remember, they do not cut off like a normal ring


Its easier to cut the finger off and sew it back on right?


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

nolabama said:


> Its easier to cut the finger off and sew it back on right?


 
Very likely. However, a tungsten ring doubles as a very handy bottle opener. And that's gotta count for something.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't wear any of my watches to work. I'm got a Seamaster as well as a Raymond Weil Freelancer and a Longines Master Complications on the way.

Hoping to get a G-Shock 1400d for Christmas that I can wear at work. I love watches!


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

My Victorinox...









...after I fished it out of the bottom of the manhole.

I probably wore that watch everyday for 10 years...then a pin breaks and it sinks into the muck of a manhole .

Its been in "dry dock" for a bout 3 years now...still works ~ I just can't get a replacement pin.

..maybe I'll get a new one.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Celtic said:


> My Victorinox...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shooting you a pm now.....


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Celtic said:


> My Victorinox...
> 
> ...after I fished it out of the bottom of the manhole.
> 
> ...


Google "Nato Strap" and that wont happen again.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

chewy said:


> Google "Nato Strap" and that wont happen again.


...doesn't seem to come in stainless steel.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Celtic said:


> ...doesn't seem to come in stainless steel.


No, thats the point. Theyre issued as a more secure way of retaining a time piece.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

chewy said:


> No, thats the point. Theyre issued as a more secure way of retaining a time piece.


I understand that...but...it just won't be the same w/o a SS bracelet.


----------



## MaxFuse (Oct 23, 2011)

No watch-doesn't matter what brand they always crap out in less than a month or I break them.
No neclace,rings or jewelry- girly stuff.
Worked with a guy that was missing his ring finger, he said he was leaving the stadium in a crowd and it got caught on the handrail and was mangled and removed by the weight of the crowd that piled over him.


----------



## ElectraWoman (Jul 19, 2012)

I am having a small pouch made to go on my belt that will hold my wedding ring and another ring that holds incredible meaning to me and others. For now, they both sit up on a place of honor in my house waiting for my return each night. Feel almost diminished without them somehow.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

ElectraWoman said:


> I am having a small pouch made to go on my belt that will hold my wedding ring and another ring that holds incredible meaning to me and others. For now, they both sit up on a place of honor in my house waiting for my return each night. Feel almost diminished without them somehow.


I wouldn't put them in a pouch and carry them. 
You know Murphy's law says it will fall off into a place you can see and yet never reach. 

Don't feel diminished for not wearing it. 
Your husband would prefer you alive and ringless and not ringed and dead.


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Mshea said:


> You see you have gravely offended me by calling me a "pretty Boy" In fact that appelation in the correct environment would set us to fisticuffs.


 
I read this and immediately thought of, "_As I was raining blows about his head and neck, I thought, "there has to be a better way". And that's how Festivus was started. It's a Festivus for the rest of us_."


:laughing:


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

ElectraWoman said:


> For now, they both sit up on a place of honor in my house waiting for my return each night.


If you have a dog, train it to hold them on its snout and wait for you.

The dog will eventually tire of this and kill you in your sleep, but until then it'll be a cool conversation starter when you have guests over.....


----------

